# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  How often do pacman frogs shed?

## Ryan

Hello FF, Ive had a pacman frog (Cranwelli) since June and was wondering how often they shed when
 they are around this age, it seems that mine is shedding weekly and every time i see him he seems to
 be shedding. Is this a problem? I thought that it may be chytrid but right now I'm pretty worried. :Frown: 

1.   Size of enclosure (*medium sized critter keepe*r)
2.   # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences (*1 ceratophrys*)
3.   Humidity (*not sure*)
4.   Temperature (*83 at the highest and low 70s at night*)
5.   Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish (*Tap water treated with Tetra Aquasafe*)
6.   Materials used for substrate (*Cocoanut fiber*)
7.   Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials. (*No plants just a water bowl and 2 inches of cocoanut fiber*)
_- How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv._
8.    Main food source (*Nightcrawlers and small-medium crickets coated with calcium powder*)
9.    Vitamins and calcium? (how often) (*Exo terra calcium every other day*)
10.   Lighting (*none*)
11.   What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure (*Nothing now but will use a heat pad starting soon*)
12.   When is the last time he/she ate (*Wednesday sept 3 2014*)
13.   Have you found poop lately (*no*)
14.   A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine) 
15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area. (*Shedding, getting bigger*)
16. How old is the frog (*roughly 4 months old*)
17.   How long have you owned him/her (*3 months 6 days*)
18.   Is the frog wild caught or captive bred (*CB*)
19.   Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats (*small nightcrawler and 3 small crickets every 2 days*)
20.   How often the frog is handled (*Only when changing substrate*)
21.   Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area (*Low*)
22.   Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc) (*Water bowl is changed every other day and tank is misted daily. Substrate is changed every 2 weeks)*

----------


## Fbt123

Im not too about pacman shedding, but i heard that all frogs shed differently. Some shed every day and some shed every few months (my fbts rarely shed) but i know some people have frogs that shed weekly

----------


## Lija

Ryan, you need to cover 3 sides of your tank and adjust temps. 70 is way too low and you risk serious health problems if kept like that for longer time. 
You also need to get hydrometer and check the readings. 
 As for shedding, some shed more, some less frequently, growing babies more, adults less often. Usually in lower humidity they tend ti do it more, well may be not that often, but you can visually see patches of unshed skin. Some adults are just too lazy to take care of all skin. I usually do bath for my guys 2 weeks or so to help them shed fully.
i think sometimes how on earth they survive in wild lol

 he is so pretty! I didnt know you have pacman frog :Frog Smile: 

 Oh and you need to use vitamin powder once week too.

----------

Bombina Bob

----------


## sjboyle

You need deeper substrate for burrowing or atleast some moss or fake plant to shade

----------


## Ryan

Thank you Lija  :Smile:  In the photos is not where i keep the tank, i brought it out for photo purposes. it has its covers for 3 sides made of black construction paper. Ill get him a heat mat pronto but i'm incubating some RES eggs as well, Ill get the vitamin powder when i have the chance. Im going to upgrade him into a 2 gallon glass aquarium and cover the sides as well. Cant wait until he gets big  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lija

Yeah, i was kinda thinking it is weird to say to you of all people about covering the sides lol

do you have a heat lamp or smth to hang above the tank?  Im kinda thinking he is ready for 12x12 exo

----------


## Lija

> You need deeper substrate for burrowing or atleast some moss or fake plant to shade


no, substrate is just fine, but no moss as im sure Ryan knows. But fake plant to create a hide of sorts would be nice.

----------


## Ryan

Im on a low budget right now and recently got a 2.5 gallon at a garage sale, i just need to get a lid once i buy my crickets. right now i dont have anything to go above the tank right now though, My RES eggs are due to hatch in two weeks so i'll pick up another heat mat.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Ryan does the frog eat the shed each time or just slough it all off?

----------


## Ryan

he eats the shed every time but there are occasionally one or two pieces in his water dish.

----------

